# Help with valve cover gasket replacement



## kurin (Aug 19, 2009)

My car is 2000 VOLKSWAGEN JETTA GLS(manual), and I learn from carfax report that the engine is 2.8L V6 FI DOHC 30V. It's known that this engine is for passat only. I dont know why it's in my jetta. Hope this is a right place I should post.
I was informed by the local auto-repair that the valve cover gasket and air intake manifold need to be replaced, which would cost me 542 bucks. I tried to find some vw d-i-y guides and change these myself and found this website:
http://www.blauparts.com/vw/vw...shtml
However when I call them to place an order i was told they do not have the right kit that my car needs. I'm kind of confused, for example, I thought I could change the timing belt following their kit guides. But they told me there's actually not a timing belt but a timing chain in my engine. Also their valve cover gasket for V6 wont fit in mine.
I don't know whether it's possible to change the gasket by myself?


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Help with valve cover gasket replacement (kurin)*

Open the hood and check your engine. The 30V V6 will have a longitudinal mount (spark plugs running front to back), the VR6 will have a transverse mount (spark plugs running left to right). Both are 2.8L


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Help with valve cover gasket replacement (kurin)*

you have a "vr6" engine. The intake manifold with fuel rail needs to be removed as an assembly and then the plastic valve cover removed and gasket replaced.


----------



## kurin (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Help with valve cover gasket replacement (tryin2vw)*

I dont know how to find spark plugs. Is there an illustration of spark plugs? There's some parallel blue lines traversing left to right. maybe those are spark plugs?
And the engine cover writes "VR6"
When I consider to replace 'timing belt' and the 'cam tensioner gasket' together with the valve cover gasket (I learn from that website these replacements require the same labor so better to change them together) the local auto-repair man told me there's a timing motor chain there instead of a timing belt.



_Modified by kurin at 8:57 PM 8-19-2009_


----------



## kurin (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Help with valve cover gasket replacement (Slimjimmn)*

right, the local repair guy told me the manifold needs replacement too. The manifold itself costs over 200 bucks. 
It seems not trivial thing that anyone can do, according to the pictures of the manifold and fuel rail. 
however, do you have a step by step guides?


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Help with valve cover gasket replacement (kurin)*

I do not know about the VR6 engine, but it seems suspicious that the manifold woould need replacement. Possibly the gasket, but not the manifold.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Help with valve cover gasket replacement (tryin2vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tryin2vw* »_I do not know about the VR6 engine, but it seems suspicious that the manifold woould need replacement. Possibly the gasket, but not the manifold.
 Unless its one of VW's "Plastic Wonders"...that has cracked from engine heat/old age...I've been wondering how long it would take for a bunch of intake manis to need replacement..just like the coolant flanges that VW also switched to "polymer" (aka plastic) construction and now are one of the most replaced parts on VW engines!...Replacin a $10 coolant flange is one thing...a $200 intake manifold is a bit much...but hey if it makes VW another $50 profit on each car they sell..switchin to plastic is the way to go..got to keep VW in business so they'll keep building fun..if a bit pricey to maintain...cars!


----------



## kurin (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Help with valve cover gasket replacement (spitpilot)*

what's coolant flange?


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Help with valve cover gasket replacement (kurin)*

Where some heater/radiator hoses connect to the block on certain engines.


----------



## kurin (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Help with valve cover gasket replacement (tryin2vw)*

Thanks.
If i have to turn to auto-repair for valve cover gasket replacement, what other gaskets and/or parts can be replaced with the same labor?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Help with valve cover gasket replacement (kurin)*

I would reccomend a shop replacing the valve cover gasket if you are unsure of what engine you have,


----------



## kurin (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Help with valve cover gasket replacement (Slimjimmn)*

right. The wiki picture of intake manifold and valve cover gasket are so complicated I really cant manage in a short time. 
If it's necessary to change manifold and valve cover gasket both, i'm thinking maybe there're some other gaskets / parts that could be replaced with the same labor. In that case it's better to change them too. Otherwise it might be requiring the same labor to change another gasket in half a year or so...



_Modified by kurin at 9:50 PM 8-20-2009_


----------

